# Cats and Bunnies



## Diana_S (Jan 23, 2010)

I have a bunny at home and I will get a cat, maybe next month, so I did some research about how introducing them. I know that some of you have cats and bunnies, so I would like to know if you have something more to add or something that you not agree! I already found some thoughts here:

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=18215&hilit=+cat+rabbit+introducing
viewtopic.php?f=13&t=17183&hilit=+cat+rabbit+introducing
viewtopic.php?f=2&t=52914&hilit=cat+bunny+introduction
viewtopic.php?f=2&t=13342&hilit=cat+bunny+introduction









(image source: http://www.rags2richesragdolls.com/Funnies.html)

*Important note: A cat who lives with a house rabbit might still stalk and chase a rabbit he met outdoors. The environmental cues would set the instinct in motion. In fact, he might even pursue his own rabbit-friend if they encountered each other outdoors. There are two lessons here. The first is to make sure you set up a situation where Felix is unlikely to feel predatory. The second is that even if Daphne has a feline friend, she could still be terrorized by an unfamiliar cat.*

*Don’t forget: it only takes a moment, and your rabbit may be seriously injured or dead. So never leave them alone without you there to supervise.*

Even loving cats can suddenly show signs of aggression, (ears flat back, hair standing up) and even attack an unsuspecting rabbit.

No matter whether it’s the rabbit or the cat who is new to the family, setting up separate rooms or spaces is essential. House rabbits and cats are very different in many ways apart from one: they're both territorial.

Contrary to expectations, the rabbit is often quite dominant over the cat. Most people who keep rabbits and cats note that the rabbit is the more aggressive of the two, even to the point of bullying the cat. This is due to the fact that rabbits are social creatures, with an instinctive urge to assert dominance over subordinates. Cats, on the other hand, are solitary creatures whose instincts tell them to evade aggressive animals. Still, until you have been able to observe both animals under controlled conditions, you cannot be sure that the cat will not identify the rabbit as a meal. Even if the cat doesn't decide to take a taste of rabbit, it may find the rabbit's presence intolerable and give it a nasty scratch. The first precautionary measure you can take is to get your cat's front claws trimmed so that they are blunt. Even a relatively small wound can be dangerous for a delicate animal such as a rabbit. 

Probably the most difficult cat/rabbit introduction is between a shy and/or small rabbit and an adolescent cat whose claws haven't been trimmed recently. So, introducing a half-grown or mature rabbit of a medium to large size breed is the recommended preference. A younger or smaller rabbit can trigger a cat's predatory instincts.

*First, keep your new pet in a separate room and begin by introducing each animal to the other's scent.* Present the cat with tufts of rabbit fur and take toys that your new pet has played with and place them around the house where the other pet is. Then, start with your cat and rabbit separated through a cage or a barrier, or even with your cat on a leash (only if he is used to it).

When the bunny is in her cage, the two have a chance to get used to each other's smell, sounds, movements, etc. A cage that's large enough for the rabbit to do some dashing is ideal, as the cat will be able to observe rabbit aerobics and become accustomed to it. 

This phase may take days, weeks, or even months, depending on the animals' personalities. Don't rush things. It's much better to go too slowly and succeed than to push it and stress Daphne or have to scold Felix. Scolding is the least effective method of feline education. It usually teaches the cat (a) wait till the humans are away and then torment the rabbit to your heart's content or (b) rabbit=scolding, which is not a good way to begin a friendship. 

When you feel ready to move on, the next step is to give to the bunny and to the cat supervised access to each other. That means, hang out with them in a room where you can intervene if necessary.

If the cat tries to reach in the cage and remove the rabbit or rabbit seems to live an intense anxiety-served by remain motionless, trembling, flapping its hind legs, or display the third eyelid, removing the cat and try again another day. Do this for about 15 minutes each time.



*A case scenario: Mature Rabbit and Kitten.*

Although you might worry that your rabbit will be afraid of your kitten, keep in mind that rabbits can be quite confrontational, and are just as likely to react aggressively to your kitten.

Before introducing your kitten to your rabbit make sure that he is comfortable and confident in his new home. This may take a few days or even a couple of weeks. Slowly introduce your kitten to parts of the house where he will not come into contact with the rabbit. Make sure that your kitten has a hiding spot to retreat to in case he feels threatened - a cardboard box on its side, lined with blankets or towels will provide him with a warm, safe place to hide and sleep in. 

Once your kitten is comfortable in his new home, begin by introducing each animal to the other's scent. The next step is to give to the bunny and to the cat supervised access to each other. Since rabbits can be quite territorial this is best done in neutral territory. If possible use a small room that your rabbit have never visited. Initial meetings are best done through a cage so that both your rabbit and kitten can safely get to know each other without being in danger of scratches or bites. Supervise these interactions once a day for at least a week before allowing the animals to interact. 

When first allowing both animals to interact without their cages make sure that they both have a safe hiding place nearby, preferably their own basket or cage. It is essential that you are present for all interactions between your kitten and rabbit so that you can intervene if necessary. If you have to leave the room for any reason make sure that both animals are separated.

Keep in mind that the dynamic between your pets may change depending on where they are in your house or garden. If your rabbit usually reside in the garden he may become uncomfortable and defensive when brought inside and forget his closeness to your cat. Likewise, he may become territorial and aggressive when your kitten enters their domain in the garden.



*Other case scenario: New bunny and Resident Cat.*

Introducing rabbits to other pets or animals in your household should wait until the rabbit feels secure. Let him explore the room you are keeping him in and become comfortable with the environment before introducing your other pets. The rabbit will, of course, have some knowledge of the other pets' presence in the house because he will smell them and probably hear them. But if he does not yet see them he will be more comfortable and settle in sooner.

But if the cat is used to have access to the room where the rabbit is, give some days to the bunny be alone in the room, to settle in, and when you start to allow the cat to be in that room again (with the bunny in his cage), at least once a day lock your cat in another room and let the bunny explore the room on his own.

Watch both cat and bunny get to know each other through the safety of the cage. If after about some time (days, weeks, months…), they seem to like each other, then leave the cage door open and let them discover each other without a barrier separating them. It is essential that you are present for all interactions between your cat and rabbit so that you can intervene if necessary. If you have to leave the room for any reason make sure that both animals are separated.




*Important note: *

*- Constantly reward the pets for good behavior with treats and praise. Your goal is to make them to associate the other with love, attention, and other things he enjoys.*



To do my research I read the following links:

http://ezinearticles.com/?Introducing-R ... id=3058088
http://kb.rspca.org.au/How-do-I-introdu ... ts_33.html
http://petcaretips.net/bonding-rabbit-to-pets.html
http://piliorel.com/introducing-rabbits-to-cats.html
http://wqedchangeslives.org/neighborhoo ... -and-dogs/
http://www.animalpetsandfriends.com/Art ... -Dogs/1815
http://www.bestfriends.org/theanimals/p ... nships.pdf
http://www.gopetsamerica.com/small-anim ... -pets.aspx
http://www.gopetsamerica.com/small-anim ... _cats.aspx
http://www.healthguidance.org/entry/103 ... -Cats.html
http://www.perfectpaws.com/intro.html
http://www.petplace.com/small-mammals/i ... page1.aspx
http://www.pet-rabbit-care-information. ... s-cats.htm
http://www.qrabbit.com/andanimals.html
http://www.rabbit.org/journal/2-11/cats ... bbits.html
http://www.rabbitwhisperer.com/2008/01/ ... ng-in.html
http://www.thinkingoutsidethecage.org/s ... le&id=5225

_All the information I wrote, and much more, is present in the above links._


----------



## Mary Beth (May 16, 2010)

Your information is very educational I don't have a bunny, but I did have to train my puppy to get used to living with my cat (who is used to dogs). The process of introducing a dog or puppy to a cat, is very similar to the cat & bunny, only with the dog (especially a large one) it is the cat who could end up being lunch. It would be interesting to hear on how your research works in reality with your bunny and kitty


----------



## Diana_S (Jan 23, 2010)

Thank you, Mary Beth! And yes, when I get the kitten, I will come here to tell how it worked with me!!!


----------

